# My Chevrolet.com and Lack of known Cruze Recall Information



## cm1701 (Mar 1, 2012)

Given the recent recall flap and the fact that we own a 2012 Cruze with the 1.4l engine, I decided to check My Chevrolet.com for any and all recalls. (including the most recent one for 2013 and 2014 1.4l Cruzes for the right front axle shaft.)

Note- We still have not received any written Recall notices from GM, however, our Dealer did finally call us with recall information /appointment request regarding the Brake issue.

Ok, so checking My Chevrolet.com, and the given known recall for the 2011 and 2012 1.4l Cruze Loss of Brake assist-

Note the following:

_To check for recalls for your vehicle, without an Owner Center account, select your vehicle brand and enter your VIN below._




To automatically receive recall notices, maintenance reminders, exclusive offers and more - delivered right to your Owner Center inbox, create your account today.
*There are currently no active recalls for the VIN you entered. If you'd like to search for recalls on a different vehicle, please enter a new VIN below.*



What's going on here?


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

It sometimes takes awhile for recalls to show up in all of GM's databases. Just as an example, the Airbag recall for the Lambda models (Acadia, Enclave, Traverse, and Outlook) is dated March 25, 2014, yet it didn't finally show up in the SI (service information) database until Friday the 28th. It didn't show up in the GMVIS report for my Acadia until then either.

The ignition switch recall expansion that will likely apply to my 2009 G5 was announced by GM on Friday the 28th, yet it still hasn't shown up in SI. Neither has the Cruze recall. Give it a couple more days then try again.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

cm1701 said:


> Given the recent recall flap and the fact that we own a 2012 Cruze with the 1.4l engine, I decided to check My Chevrolet.com for any and all recalls. (including the most recent one for 2013 and 2014 1.4l Cruzes for the right front axle shaft.)
> 
> Note- We still have not received any written Recall notices from GM, however, our Dealer did finally call us with recall information /appointment request regarding the Brake issue.
> 
> ...


My.Chevrolet.com isn't a bad website by any means if that's what your getting at. I can say that I checked my VIN as well for any open recalls on my cruze as well and I get a similar message as well...but it was different. I was on the main menu when you login, and it shows everything that was currently and/or previously updated. I will click on recalls and warranty information , and refresh it again. But it still shows the same thing for me as it did when I logged in. I am going to login there today and check to see what is updated on my profile for my cruze. Hopefully I have no recalls. if I do, im not going to throw a fit about it because it will get taking care of. I realize things aren't going to be perfect so there isn't any reason to get upset or get all bent out of shape. Just because its 2014 doesn't necessarily mean plastic, rubber, and vinyl materials will be better.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Last November GM sent out letters for the brake recall, but that first letter just stated the parts were not available and they would send out a second letter. 6 months latter I still did not receive a second letter so I just went to dealer and made appointment and had them order the parts. 

If you did not get even the first letter I would guess your address is not in the system properly, did you move at all since buying your cruze?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Use to be an old FAA regulation where the pilot in command was fully responsible for the maintenance, fly-ability, of the aircraft, and the safety of his passengers. Depending on the aircraft, could take twenty minutes to do a preflight examination. Today the trend is blame everyone else.

Like my minivan unattended with the motor running, jumped out of park and ran over my kids. Nothing said about shutting off the engine and being responsible for a working parking brake. So now a solenoid is added to lock the vehicle in park where you have to step on the brake pedal before you can take it out of gear.

First sign of a half axle problem is a clunking noise when doing a sharp turn at low speeds. Nothing about taking a driver's test to even learn the very basics of an automobile. Can even feel if a tire is low on air pressure. Interstate mile long pile ups are becoming common, but nothing about allowing a full car length for each ten mph for speed. 

Or using your hazard warning lamps, least your directionals to pull off safely if your engine stalls. Or not even switching off your ignition if your throttle by wire goes off wild. Always the manufacturers fault.

Thus our vehicles are becoming a lot more complicated, more expensive, and with brand new problems we never had before.

Since 1985, the cost of our vehicles have tripled, don't even want to get into the price of fuel. For many, can't even maintain their own vehicles let alone to pay someone to keep them in good condition. But ironically, mechanical failure is not the leading cause of accidents, stupidity is.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It depends if your car is one of the recalled ones. My manual transmission Cruze was part of the recall for the shield hack, but not for the brake switch since that problem only affected automatic transmission 1.4T Cruzes. 

Being a 2012, it's quite possible that it's not part of the latest axle recall. Plus, if you have had recall work done, the recall wouldn't necessarily show up for your VIN.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

sciphi said:


> It depends if your car is one of the recalled ones. My manual transmission Cruze was part of the recall for the shield hack, but not for the brake switch since that problem only affected automatic transmission 1.4T Cruzes.
> 
> Being a 2012, it's quite possible that it's not part of the latest axle recall. Plus, if you have had recall work done, the recall wouldn't necessarily show up for your VIN.


So were all the 1.4T manual 2012 model cruzes affected with that shield?. I have a 2012 eco MT 1.4...so should I take mine in?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> So were all the 1.4T manual 2012 model cruzes affected with that shield?. I have a 2012 eco MT 1.4...so should I take mine in?


Don't. It made my car more noisy and more unstable in winds. I'm in the process of ordering a Verano shield for my car.

Just don't spill oil on your shield.

It's entirely possible that as late as you purchased yours though (as I recall, it was 2013?) that the shield is already in 2 pieces on your car.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Don't. It made my car more noisy and more unstable in winds. I'm in the process of ordering a Verano shield for my car.
> 
> Just don't spill oil on your shield.
> 
> It's entirely possible that as late as you purchased yours though (as I recall, it was 2013?) that the shield is already in 2 pieces on your car.


Yeah it was 2013 late I purchased mine. And they removed the shield under the engine before I took delivery of it. We are talking about the plastic shield under the engine that caused engine fires due to too much oil build up when it got hot correct?.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Don't. It made my car more noisy and more unstable in winds. I'm in the process of ordering a Verano shield for my car.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who notice the difference in the car. besides those complaints, my MPG did drop about a 1/2 MPG after the hack, my monthly averages went from 38mpg+ to 37.5mpg(summer monthly averages). 

I would love to put a new shield on, however even if I painted "do not cut" on it I'm sure it would be a headache every dealer visit.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

NickD said:


> Use to be an old FAA regulation where the pilot in command was fully responsible for the maintenance, fly-ability, of the aircraft, and the safety of his passengers. Depending on the aircraft, could take twenty minutes to do a preflight examination. Today the trend is blame everyone else.
> 
> Like my minivan unattended with the motor running, jumped out of park and ran over my kids. Nothing said about shutting off the engine and being responsible for a working parking brake. So now a solenoid is added to lock the vehicle in park where you have to step on the brake pedal before you can take it out of gear.
> 
> ...




yes but keep in mind you can't fix stupidity.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Another recall I avoided was replacing the four subframe bolts on my old 1989 Lincoln Continental. Now are hard can it be two remove a bolt and replace it with a new one?

Was owners reports of idiots removing all four bolts at the same time where the subframe would drop breaking AC and fuel injector lines. Or not working the bolts out and stripping them, a major job to weld in a new nut into the main frame. Was nothing wrong with my four bolts, rust free and tight. Leave well enough alone and my subframe never dropped.

But Lincoln never had a recall on leaking head gaskets, an AXOD E automatic transmission with an aluminum forward clutch that would turn to dust, or way overpriced air shocks that would get a flat tire vastly killing the suspension that could lead into a so-called accident. Fortunately for me, all three went bad at exactly the same time, so just got rid of the darn thing. 

Same thing with this shield, if an idiot does not know how to replace a filter properly or can't hit the hole when pouring in oil, should be shot.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

corvairbob said:


> yes but keep in mind you can't fix stupidity.


True, but we can stop trying to protect the stupid from themselves and the problem will eventually work itself out on its own. :biggrin:


----------

